# cherry 75 gallon



## joe (Jan 3, 2012)

just thinking as to what fish i want to fill it with now

http://s1250.photobucket.com/albums/hh538/joezinck/?action=view&current=20120523_162903.jpg

just got some nerite snails


----------



## joe (Jan 3, 2012)

i think im going to add neons or rasbora harlequin i think the rasbora may look better with the colour of the hardscape, but the neons might stand out more.. what do you think? i wanna put in about 10-40 fish make a big small community tank


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

Maybe look into Rainbowfish? I think they would look really nice in that scape.


----------



## joe (Jan 3, 2012)

how big do they get? Im thinking i may have to start another shrimp tank incase my fish eat too many shrimp


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

lol joe i thought you were leaving for uni? another fish tank  thought you were cutting down PP


----------



## joe (Jan 3, 2012)

lol i consider 2 still cutting down


----------



## enzof9 (May 29, 2012)

I know for a fact that Bosemani Rainbows will eat any shrimp they can fit into their mouths. I have no experience with any other specie, so I can't comment on them.


----------



## RevoBuda (Sep 3, 2011)

All rainbows big enough to fit a shrimp in their mouth will decimate your shrimp colony quickly. If you want bows that won't affect your shrimp, keep Aru 2 gertrudae or feather fins. I've had success keeping cherries with both.


----------



## joe (Jan 3, 2012)

where can i get feather fins? those are nice fish

my tank currently has 2 peacock gobys
2 killies
8 cardinal tetras 
two fire red gouramis
3 auto cats 
and one black pleco with white spots


----------



## RevoBuda (Sep 3, 2011)

I'm surprised your gobys and gouramis aren't picking off your shrimp! Feather Fins are found at Big Al's- I know Newmarket has had them for the last while. I'm not sure if any of the other BA's has them.


----------



## joe (Jan 3, 2012)

im sure the fish are eating some shrimp but theres tons of hiding spots all the little holes in the rock are great for the babies to hide

I was thinking of putting discus in but I think ill leave it as is


----------



## RevoBuda (Sep 3, 2011)

Joe, there is no way you would sustain a healthy shrimp population, no matter how many hiding spots you think you may have with discuss in the tank. Frankly, I think that if you want to actually see your shrimp and have them thrive, you should consider ridding yourself of some of the fish you already have and putting smaller fish that are less likely to eat those shrimp or shrimplets.


----------

